# Bee in flight



## carlos58 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello everyone


----------



## timethief (Dec 2, 2010)

fantastic. looks like he is trying to clean himself in the last one.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Dec 2, 2010)

Your macro work always amaze me!    

How do you manage to get that little guy on focus? I tried my first bug macro this week. It was a slow and stupid caterpillar (half frozen in Canadian winter too!!!) and I had a hard time having him sharp on the eyes. 

Awesome work, looking forward to your next post!


----------



## Frequency (Dec 2, 2010)

Pure Magic!!!!

Regards


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Dec 7, 2010)

These are insane!  Well done!


----------



## burgo (Dec 8, 2010)

amazing images. well done.


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 8, 2010)

Extreme. Very well done. 5 stars.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 8, 2010)

Epic!


----------



## ChrisA (Dec 9, 2010)

Did you use a remote trigger to get these ?  Great shots.


----------



## carlos58 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you very much


ChrisA said:


> Did you use a remote trigger to get these ? Great shots.


 No Chris , free hand and fast, fast time


----------



## NateS (Dec 9, 2010)

Great shots...very impressive.


----------

